# Spiegel-Online zu Dialer



## stieglitz (10 Mai 2005)

Nichts wirklich neues, es trägt aber sicher zur Verbreitung bei:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,355354,00.html

Und Dialerschutz.de wird vom SpOn "geadelt", das gibt Traffik.  


			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> ZUM THEMA IM INTERNET
> 
> Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post
> Dialerschutz.de
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2005)

Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings seien die Urheber sehr erfindungsreich. "Ich bin gespannt,
> welche neuen Schlupflöcher die im Juni finden, sagt D. .* Immerhin sei es technisch möglich,
> dass schon allein der Besuch einer Web-Site Geld kostet.*


Das soll er mir mal erklären, das "Modell" ist hier schon "Stammgast". Abgesegnet
 durch die Rechtsprechung ist das (siehe HAS und Co.)  soweit mir bekannt nicht. 

cp


----------



## News (10 Mai 2005)

> es trägt aber sicher zur Verbreitung bei


Die Story wird sich bestimmt noch weiter verbreiten, weil sie ja nicht Spiegel-Online-exklusiv ist, wie dort auch korrekt vermerkt ist, sondern heute um 2.01 Uhr über den Agentur-Ticker lief.


> Computer & Cyberspace
> Harmlos klingende Domains als Dialer-Schleudern
> Utl: Übergangsfrist bis Mitte Juni für neue gesetzliche Grundlage
> AP-Korrespondent Nikolaus von Twickel =


----------



## sascha (10 Mai 2005)

Auch ganz interessant, wie der Stern das Thema aktuell aufmacht:



> Dialer im Schatten des Holocaust-Mahnmals
> 
> Wer sich im Internet über das Holocaust-Mahnmal informieren will, muss aufpassen: Dialer-Betrüger machen auch vor diesem sensiblen Thema nicht halt und sichern sich aussagekräftige Webadressen als Köder.
> 
> ...



http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/internet/540171.html?nv=cp_L1_tt


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2005)

> Betroffenen rät Diebel nur, sofort Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung einzulegen. Dann müsse die Dialer-Firma die Kosten selbst einfordern.



Schön wärs wenn die Burschen ihre Forderungen selbst geltend machen müssten. Tatsächlich hat man ja die Telefongesellschaften selbst und deren Inkassoschergen am Hals.


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Urheber dieser zweifelhaften Inhalte ist ein alter Bekannter der Dialerszene: M.  D. .


Inhalteanbieter gemäß Dialerregistrierung ist eine Berliner Firma. Man sollte dort mal nachfragen, um welche Inhalte es geht. Berlin ist doch die Pressehauptstadt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Mai 2005)

> www.***-holocaust-mahnmal.**


Bei mir erscheinen beim Klick auf "Anbieterinformationen" (*Download*) merkwürdigerweise gar keine "Anbieterinformationen". 

Bei einer *dieser merkwürdigen Seiten*, nämlich *http://www.leipzigfernse***.***, heißt es unter "Anbieterinformationen":



> _Betreiber des Angebots:_
> Headix GmbH
> F*** S***
> Hefehof 23
> ...


Das Impressum weist hingegen die



> Universal Boards GmbH und Co. KG
> Schwanthalerstr. 5
> 80336 München
> Vertretungsberechtigter Geschäftsführer: M*** D***


aus.

Ist das jeweils OK?


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 Mai 2005)

Warum bin ich nicht überrascht, das mal wieder das Super-Mario° unk: seine unegalen Griffel im Spiel hat?
Ich würde es diesem nicht wirklich integrierten Bestandteil der menschlichen Gesellschaft sogar zutrauen, einen Kinder-Krebshilfe-Forum-Dialer zu nutzen, um sich die Taschen mit fremdem Geld voll zu stopfen.

MfG
L.


----------



## stieglitz (10 Mai 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bin ich nicht überrascht, das mal wieder das Super-Mario° unk: seine unegalen Griffel im Spiel hat?
> Ich würde es diesem nicht wirklich integrierten Bestandteil der menschlichen Gesellschaft sogar zutrauen, einen Kinder-Krebshilfe-Forum-Dialer zu nutzen, um sich die Taschen mit fremdem Geld voll zu stopfen.
> 
> MfG
> L.


Es ist wirklich abartig, was die sich einfallen lassen. Mir würden da so einige URLs einfallen, aber nicht mal aus Spaß würde ich die hier reinschreiben. Das mit dem Holocaust-Denkmal ist wirklich das allerletzte!
Kann man die da nicht wegen Verunglimpfung packen?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2005)

Mit  geradezu unglaublicher  Dreistigkeit und Frechheit  wird Google "suchmaschinenoptimiert" 
mißbraucht  :bash:  : Treffer Nr 2 für  "holocaust-mahnmal"  

cp


----------



## stieglitz (10 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Treffer Nr 2 für  "holocaust-mahnmal"
> 
> cp


Da fehlen mir die Worte und ein passendes Emoticon!


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlen mir die Worte und ein passendes Emoticon!


Wie wär es damit:  
:kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:   :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:   :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:   :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:   :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:   :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:   :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:   :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz::kotz: :kotz::kotz:   :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 Mai 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir mal die Seite angeschaut und finde immer mehr gefallen an der Idee, dem Spack eine herzhafte Einlauf-Kombipackung zugänglich zu machen.
Und zwar: 
Von der "Betreiberorganisation" des Holocaust-Mahnmals
Von HARIBO für das animierte Goldbären-GIF
Von den Rechteinhabern der abgebildeten CD/DVD-Cover

Die letzten Beiden Punkte sind besonders pikant, da auf der Seite auch steht:


			
				mahnmal-forum-Betrugsseite schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Texte, Bilder und sonstige Daten © 2005 Net Billing GmbH.


Und das würde ich bei den abgebildeten Covers nicht mal mit vorgehaltener Waffe glauben

MfG
L.


----------



## stieglitz (10 Mai 2005)

Stalker schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwar:
> Von der "Betreiberorganisation" des Holocaust-Mahnmals


Ich habe die mal per Mail darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Denke aber,
dass die durch den Stern Artikel schon Bescheid wissen.

Ausserdem befürchte ich, dass der veröffentlichte Adresse schon so von irgendwelchen hirnlosen ewig gestrigen zugespammt wird, dass das Mail untergeht.

@Jurist



> Wie wär es damit:



Danke!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Mai 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> mahnmal-forum-Betrugsseite schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Alle Texte, Bilder und sonstige Daten © 2005 Net Billing GmbH.


Im "unteren Viertel" der site befindet sich dann aber auch noch der Hinweis (besser lesbar bei *"Text grösser"*):



			
				mahnmal-forum-Betrugsseite schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Texte, Bilder und sonstige Daten © 2004, Universal Boards GmbH & Co KG.


----------



## stieglitz (10 Mai 2005)

Inet berichtet jetzt auch, unter Bezugnahme auf dieses Forum:
http://www.intern.de/news/6710.html


> Die Benutzer des Forums Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de sind zurecht sauer. Was sie beobachtet haben, ist mit krimineller Energie alleine nicht mehr zu erklären, sondern zeugt vielmehr von einer gestörten Psyche.
> 
> Wie sonst ist es zu erklären, wenn jemand gezielt eine Seite unter der Domain ****-holocaust-mahnmal.de für den Begriff "Holocaust Mahnmal" optimiert? Und das mit dem einzigen Zweck, um dort eine Dialer-Software unters Volk zu bringen. Geldgier alleine kann dafür nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden. Bei einer solchen Person müssen auch alle sozialen und moralischen Kontrollinstanzen außer Kraft gesetzt sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2005)

> Doch was will man erwarten, solange diese Mafia den Schutz der Instanzen (...) genießt?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2005)

Instanzen ist wohl etwas hoch gegriffen, gemeint ist wohl Organisation,  in diesem Fall Denic 
http://www.intern.de/news/6554.html

cp


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2005)

Da bei diesem besonderen inhaltlichen Angebot zum Thema Holocaust direkt der Dialeranbieter als Inhalteanbieter auftritt und für diese Besonderheit besonders strenge Regeln gelten und das OK der Geschäftsleitung erforderlich ist, darf man wohl davon ausgehen, dass hier geprüfter Content bei vertrauenswürdigen Geschäftspartnern angeboten wird. Also der angesprochene absolute Sonderfall.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (10 Mai 2005)

M.D. hat anscheinend reagiert. Jedenfalls gelange ich jetzt über die Pseudo-Mahnmalsforenseite direkt in sein "hilfe-forum" statt zu den erwähnten Dialer-wechsle-dich-Seiten (wobei M.D.s Forum natürlich herzlich wenig mit Diskussionen ums Mahnmal o.ä. zu tun hat).


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2005)

Das sind Rückzugsgefechte auf Grund der negativen Schlagzeilen. Es gibt nicht flüchtigeres
 als Links  im WWW    Das kann genausogut in kürzester  Zeit wieder zurückgesetzt werden.

da hilft nur ständiges Kontrollieren, solche Seiten  müssen permanent auf derartige 
Schweinereien beobachtet  werden.


cp


----------



## News (10 Mai 2005)

Das hohe Google-Ranking erklärt sich wohl weniger durch M.D.s eigene Optimierungen, sondern mehr durch die Tatsache, dass dies wirklich mal ein Forum für Diskussionen ums Mahnmal war.
Offensichtlich wurde die Domain dann irgendwann frei - und so schlug wieder einmal Herr Netpay zu...
Anbei ein Screenshot (editierter Ausschnitt) aus der Ur-Seite.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Das hohe Google-Ranking erklärt sich wohl weniger durch M.D.s eigene Optimierungen, sondern mehr durch die Tatsache, dass dies wirklich mal ein Forum für Diskussionen ums Mahnmal war.


und so sah mal die Orginal HP und das Impressum bis etwa Ende 2004  aus (editiert)


----------

